# Used Epson 7900- what to watch out for?



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been researching dye sublimation extensively for the past few months (mostly through this great forum) and I've got a printer question. For the work we want to do (about 19x24 for allover child clothing), the espon 7900 looks like our best bet. I can pick up a used one locally for 1/4 the cost brand new. The printer is two years old and the seller used it primarily to print long rolls of canvas. He says that it works great. Since it is a little old, I'm debating the risk of buying used. What sort of problems crop up about this time? What parts need to start being replaced? Since we are thinking of creating personalized shirts I would need to be able to print the art myself and we haven't been able to find anyone local with a printer bigger than 13x18.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

The best part about this is you can easily get a useage report printed directly from the printer that will tell you number of pages printed (useless) the total amount printed, I believe in centimeters, which is much more relevant and also it will print the remaining life expectancy of all the key components. It does it by "stars" the more stores the longer the life expectancy. A lot of these and wide format printers do not see heavy use especially ones used by photographers. Not sure what ink they were using as that also makes a difference to the life expectancy of the head itself. 

You can never completely be sure but at least with the printed report you can make an educated decsion.


----------



## crowsmack (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I emailed the seller about the usage report and he clammed up. You saved me some bucks. I'm going to start smaller with the 1100 and my cobra ink kit.


----------

